# CPC-A Looking for Opportunity Natural Coder but no experience



## AAPCDKL (Jul 13, 2010)

Dave Kevin Lopez
CMR 419 Box 865
APO, Armed Forces Overseas 09102
Germany
Home: 011 - (49) - 1604089396
Work: 011 - (49) - 6221173078
DSN: (314) - 3713078

WORK EXPERIENCE:
OBJECTIVE
Seeking a Medical Coder position in a clinic/hospital where I can use my extensive
computer and medical knowledge, superior referencing skills, communication, and dedication
to code to the highest level of specificity.

QUALIFICATION SUMMARY
I have 2 and a half years experience as a Medical Records technician working with
records as old as the 1960s. I have learned about how critical medical coding is
for patients, insurance companies, researching agencies, and the office of the surgeon
general. I have acquired superior skills in coding to the highest level using the
ICD-9, CPT, and HCPCS reference books. In addition, I am skilled in using medical
dictionaries and online search engines to obtain information. I have knowledge in
Medical Coding, Anatomy and Medical Terminology. I am a certified CPC-A coder, and
have trained several coders to obtain their certification teaching basic coding guidelines
and how to code accurately with success. I am a computer natural who quickly learns
new software programs. Through college education and work experience, I have acquired
great skills in referencing material and communicating with others to obtain the
proper information. I am known for having the highest accuracy when it comes to data
input in which I received an award from tax center. When it comes to coding, the
highest level of specificity is my priority.

RELEVANT COURSEWORK

Medical Coding Course, Health Insurance and Accountability Act training, Microsoft
Office Suite 2010 to include Word/Excel 2010

WORK EXPERIENCE

EUROPE REGIONAL MEDICAL COMMAND 12/2007- PRESENT
HEIDELBERG, BADEN WUERTTEMBERG Germany Grade Level: YB 0305 -01
Salary: 23476 USD per Year
Hours per week: 40

MEDICAL RECORDS TECHNICIAN
Search medical diagnosis and procedures to separate records accordingly. Provide
assistance to the warehouse in Kaiserslautern for proper shipment of medical records.
Maintain and increase knowledge of medical records retirement process, regulations,
complex and confidential mental health classifications. Follow and maintain privacy
and procedures in the medical records hospital environment.
Analyze medical records, including Inpatient (IP), Outpatient (OP), Fetal Monitoring
Stripes (FMS), Ambulatory Procedure Visit (APV) ensuring medical documents are secured
in the Medical Treatment Record of active duty military, retired armed forces, and/or
family members of active duty and civilian Personnel; utilizing the automated Medical
Record Retirement Tool (MRRT) to establish record retirement;

Prepare electronic files, patient listings, prepare shipping documents, transmit
files to National Retirement Center using Army Knowledge Online (AKO), assign accession
number on boxes, and prepare boxes for shipping; Required to maintain 100% accountability
of patient data, treatment records and the regulatory guidelines applicable to their
establishment, accountability, maintenance, disposition, processing, and protection
or release-of-confidential patient medical information.

Correct any patient information on Medical Treatment Record Folder, if needed; Perform
other related duties such as lifting, moving boxes, maintaining proper safeguards
for medical information, expanding file space, and retiring out-of-date medical records;
Prepares medical records in correct filing order in shipping boxes for retirement,
photocopying patient listings, repairing Medical Treatment Record Folder;

Operate computer terminal to generate data file for transmission; Perform customer
service duties, if needed. Assist RHA and ERMC Medical Record Consultant staff in
locating Medical records for patient requests, if needed; answer phones with appropriate
information or direction, relays messages and directs caller to Medical Record Clerk.

OSJA V CORPS 1/2007 - June 20th 2007
HEIDELBERG, BADEN WUERTTEMBERG Germany Grade Level: GS4
Salary: 22902 USD Per Year
Hours per week: 40

ELECTRONIC TAX FILING CLERK , 0303
Received and reviewed tax returns; reviewing each return for accuracy and completion,
ensuring all necessary forms and schedules are complete and accurate. Entering data
using the tax data entry program accurately to ensure highest refund for customers;
Answering questions for customers and ensuring customer satisfaction; applying IRS
tax law and publications for different tax situations; transmitting tax returns daily
providing weekly, monthly and end of tax season report for V Corps Staff Judge Advocate
indicating total number of returns and other pertinent information; assisted preparing
after action report indicating the strength and weakness of the electronic tax program
and ways in which the programs can be improved upon in successive years.

TGI FRIDAYS 11/2006 - 1/2007
HEIDELBERG, BADEN WUERTTEMBERG Germany Salary: 7.81 USD Per Hour
Hours per week: 32

WAITER
Serve customers dinner and alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages; maintain and turn
in cash and credit receipts at the end of a shift; take orders from customers over
the phone; restaurant maintenance; ensure proper stocking of items for shift; shift
leader to close restaurant

OUTBACK STEAKHOUSE 8/2005 - 8/2006
CLARKSVILLE, TENNESSEE US Salary: 800 USD Per Month
Hours per week: 25

WAITER
Serve customers dinner and alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages; maintain and turn
in cash and credit receipts at the end of a shift; take orders from customers over
the phone; restaurant maintenance

WALMART DISTRIBUTION CENTER 4/2005 - 8/2006
HOPKINSVILLE, KENTUCKY US Salary: 15.60 USD Per Hour
Hours per week: 36

SHIPPING LOADER/UNLOADER
Load boxes onto trailers from all around the world to corresponding trailers for
shipment; ensure packages are scanned onto trailers for proper shipment and accountability;
load pallets onto trailers properly; de-palletize and palletize shipments; maintain
a clean and safe environment

KENTUCKY NATIONAL GUARD 12/2003 - 12/2004
MADISONVILLE, KENTUCKY US Salary: 300 USD Per Month
Hours per week: 4

HEAVY EQUIPMENT OPERATOR
Operate Loader, Grader, Dozer, and Scraper; Perform maintenance
on military vehicles

UNITED STATES ARMY 9/2001 - 12/2003
FORT CAMPBELL, KENTUCKY US Salary: 1800 USD Per Month
Hours per week: 40

United States Soldier
Served as a vehicle driver, ammunition specialist, cannoneer, maintenance technician,
and communications equipment operator; determined azimuth; read maps; navigated;
operated radio set; serviced hydraulic, pneumatic, and electro mechanical systems;
performed daily, weekly, monthly and annual maintenance on military vehicles


EDUCATION:
Hopkinsville Community College
Hopkinsville, KY US
AAS Business Administration Management Option

Embry Riddle Aeronautical University
Daytona Beach, Florida US
18 semester hours
Major: Aeronautical Science

Wayne State University
Detroit, MI US
24 semester hours

Benjamin Oliver Davis Jr. Aerospace Technical High School
Detroit, MI US
High School - 6/1999
Valedictorian

CERTIFICATION
-CPC-A, Certified Professional Coder Apprentice, (ICD-9-Cm, CPT and HCPCS level II)
Heidelberg, Germany 2010


ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:
SKILLS
-Natural computer literate performer with extensive knowledge of various computer
programs and applications; ability to learn new programs with ease
-Problem-solver who can make workable solutions for any problems or situations that
might arise
-Highly analytical thinking with demonstrated talent for identifying, scrutinizing,
 improving, and streamlining complex work processes
-Resourceful team player who excels at finding the resource to complete the task
-Loyal and dedicated worker who works to see goals and objectives accomplished

SECURITY CLEARANCE
-Position of Public Trust Security Clearance - December 2007 to Present
-Secret-16 Sept 2001 to 20 Dec 2006

OTHER

-Typing 60 + wpm
-American Academy of Professional Coders - Member
-I am an Authorized E-file provider for my own tax return service business EfileMyRefund
for two years
-Referenced current tax laws, tax law changes, and tax publications for different
tax situations.
-Provided guidance, consultation, and advice to officer in charge (OIC) at tax center
-Compiled weekly, and monthly reports for tax center
-Planned and organized workload with clients and employees in a tactful and timely
manner
-Communicated effectively orally and in writing with supervisors, employees, and
clients to ensure smooth operation of tax center
-Experience keeping calendars, scheduling and arranging appointments with clients.
-Certified to operate Loader, Grader, Dozer, and Scraper construction vehicles
-USAREUR License

AWARDS

-Civilian Certificate of Achievement- OSJA VCORPS Tax Year 2007
-Over 10 awards for superior performance - Wal-Mart
-Deans List- Hopkinsville Community College
-Precision Punching Award- Tax Center
-Outback Steakhouse Employee of the Month
-Army Commendation Medal
-Army Good Conduct Medal
-National Defense Service Medal
-Army Service Ribbon
-Overseas Service Bar
-Air Assault Badge
-Physical Training Badge

REFERENCES
Bradley Endicott OSJA VCORPS
Phone Number: +4915125692610 

Wayne Lovitt
Phone Number: 931 338 1778

LANGUAGES

English- Fluent, read, speak, and write
Spanish- Fluent, read, speak, and write


----------

